

Mark Zuckerburg adds a new feature to Facebook. Users are furious. - kersaint
http://evrotone.blogspot.com/

======
rk17
I can't find the article the title is referring to. I can only find one post
related to Facebook on the blog, and it's unrelated to the title. Care to
clarify?

